# Bombo electrico para banda



## pablillo (May 27, 2009)

buenas como andan gente les tengo aqui un gran problema, resulta que yo estoy en una banda y necesitamos un bombo pero  nos sale muy caro asi que estabamos pensando  en algo mas barato y se nos acurrio esto.
pusimos un parlante pequeño de 8ohm y lo conectamos como a un microfono lo golpeamos en el centro  y resulta que anda lo mas bien esta es mi pregunta. este parlante cuando se lo golpea, la señal que tiene es muy pequeña si yo utilizo un parlante mas grande sera mayor la señal? 

bueno chau muchas gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2009)

Estás usando el parlante como micrófono dinámico ... no está mal.

En principio ponele cable blindado para evitar zumbidos , un parlante más grande te va a dar seguramente un poco más de salida y además más graves al ser más grande el cono , si tienen entrada de mic de baja impedancia , seguramente ahí funcione mejor. Sinó fijate si a un viejo micrófono le pueden sacar el transformadorcito adaptador de impedancias o usar el transformador de salida que va unido al parlantecito de alguna vieja radio portatil a transistores.

Probá y contanos !

Suerte!


----------



## fernandoae (May 30, 2009)

Y sino algo como esto:
http://www.hispasonic.com/comunidad/drum-diy-t104572-15.html
Utilizas un piezoelectrico como sensor y de ahi podès usarlo para disparar sonidos desde una pc...
Lo del altavoz no representa muy bien un bombo


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2009)

Pero es una buena opcion por "de mientras".

Amigo, intenta probar con parlantes con suspencion de espuma, tipo subwoofer.

Saludos.


----------



## pablillo (May 30, 2009)

tengo una duda de como funciona todo esto el parlante que tengo es mediano. esto se supone que funciona como un microfono pero no me dañara la mezcladora.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 30, 2009)

mmm.

Se supone que entre mas grande el parlante, mas grande va a ser la salida de voltaje hacia la mixer. Trata de no comprometerla con un parlante mediano.

Podrías improvisar un compresor para el "invento" ya queda en tu imaginacion. Además, no creo que ese sea el bombo que vas a usar siempre.

Funciona igual que un microfono. El microfono sensa las vibraciones de aire, estas hacen vibrar el pequeño diafragma de este y estas se convierten en pequeños voltajes que va hacia la mixer (hablamos de unos cuantos milivoltios).
Con el parlante es casi lo mismo, solo que uno mueve el cono de este y se crea un pequeño voltaje (unas cuantas decenas de milivoltios a unos cientos de mV).

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jul 16, 2009)

hola este invento podria servir como mic para un bombo de una bata¿? o sea en el agujero del bombo ponerle este parlante por supuesto que habria que hacerle algo para que no se mueva tanto ya que podra romper algo

lo que me interesaria es para un sonido en vivo que los grabes del bombo sean mas profundos


Saludos


----------

